# RAM showing 2.57 GB instead of 4 GB



## sahil1033 (Feb 23, 2014)

I own Lenovo E49 with Windows 8.1 and 4 GB RAM but in My Computer it shows only 2.57 GB and even my system is running slow. Opening more than 5 tabs in Google Chrome even slows down the system. Help.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 23, 2014)

Do you have a 32 bit OS or a 64 bit OS?


----------



## sahil1033 (Feb 23, 2014)

64-bit


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 23, 2014)

Make this clear" does it say "4 GB (2.57 GB usable)" or something else?


----------



## sahil1033 (Feb 23, 2014)

Earlier (a month back) it used to show "Installed memory: 4 GB (2.57 GB usable)" but when i checked it yesterday, it said "Installed memory: 2.57 GB"


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 23, 2014)

Run MemText64+ to confirm whether it's a faulty RAM. Also, do you have 2 GB x2 or a single 4 GB stick?


----------



## sahil1033 (Feb 23, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/SAITBho.jpg?1


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 24, 2014)

Try a system restore or a system repair using the installation disk.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 24, 2014)

try ubuntu live disk


----------



## sahil1033 (Feb 27, 2014)

This is sick
Now it says: 4 GB (2.57 GB usable)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 28, 2014)

sahil1033 said:


> This is sick
> Now it says: 4 GB (2.57 GB usable)



what does ubuntu live disk say?


----------



## sahil1033 (Feb 28, 2014)

haven't tried yet....will do this after mid semester exams


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 28, 2014)

sahil1033 said:


> haven't tried yet....will do this after mid semester exams



ok


----------

